# Hello



## Doric1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi there,

I currently breed hamsters and am registered with the hamster club for showing purposes. I've owned mice for nearly five years but I'm researching becoming a registered breeder. I hope to find out what I need to on here in terms of showing, genetics etc.

Thanks.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome  Hope you find the info you're looking for.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## TanithHH (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.  Hope you find everything you need.


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome!!  I am pretty sure there are other members here who are into hamsters as well.


----------

